# 40 is a fab time to have a baby!!! little thread of positivity... :)



## maybethisit

Just thought I'd post a thread about how it doesn't _have_ to be harder being pregnant at 40 than when you're younger! I know some people have a more difficult time with complications which are more common as you get older, but just wanted to help redress the balance a bit as we rarely post just to say 'things are going fine'! And so many people over 35 do have a totally smooth pregnancy experience, just thought a bit of encouragement wouldn't go amiss :happydance:

Sooo...I have got a way to go yet at 31 weeks but I am 40 and feel great at present...normal amount of morning sickness early on, and I get some horrible back ache from time to time, but apart from that everything's gone brilliantly. I was discharged from 'advanced maternal age' consultant care after the perfect 20 week scan and after one blip early on, my blood pressure has been very low throughout. The baby is a good size and doing very well.

Sleep is becoming a problem with a big old bump in the way and the times when my back aches, but when I had my dd at age 22 I suffered a lot more with SPD and back problems and by comparison this pregnancy has been a breeze to date. I am tired because I can't sleep well and because my job is demanding and involves a lot of travelling (ditto my two teenagers...), but I also have bursts of energy and end up emptying out cupboards and going on cleaning sprees. I really think I started this pregnancy fitter than I was in my twenties.

There's a lot of discouraging stuff written on the internet about having a baby over 35 - I guess I realised today how well it's all going and started feeling a bit rebellious about the whole 'how old is too old' thing - such a stereotypical view of pregnancy over 35 and so often wrong! We all know there are higher risks but that doesn't mean the majority of people don't still have a completely normal pregnancy :flower: Go us :haha: That's kind of it, really!! :)


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi maybethisit, I just want to second your post :thumbup: I too think that I was probably fitter / healthier going into this pregnancy than I was my first over 20 years ago. I still have another 13 - 14 weeks to go and I know theres still time for problems but so far, things have been great. I haven't had any morning sickness at all and aside from occasional tiredness, occasional backache and night time cramp, I think I've been fine. My sleep is good most of the time (except for the cramp and uncomfortable hips sometimes) and I frequently have days when I just feel normal and forget I'm carrying a big bump around. I am still managing to exercise 3 x week, so the same as before pregnancy :happydance: and I am still working to the same level because I still feel physically able to do most of the things I did before. I have however just this week decided its time to look at cutting back on my working hours a little over the next few weeks but just because it seems like the sensible thing to do now that I'm entering the final trimester. So yeah, go us, were still spring chickens really :winkwink:


----------



## Omi

Thanks guys, that is fab! I really appreciate posts like this especially after seeing that ITV programme :( 

If anyone fancies watching some doom and gloom... :haha: https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=242821 

Seriously though, cheers for that and all the best to you both :hug: xxx


----------



## Missy

My last pregnancy at 41 was much easier than my first at 20. This one is early days but we'll see. Omi, I didn't know you were pg. I remember you from the TTC over 40 thread. Massive congrats!!!! :)


----------



## Muffintopxl

maybethisit, I couldn't agree more!
I am 37, and have a high BMI - so have been bombarded with how bad pregnancy and labour will be.
I have had a fab pregnancy. I have enjoyed every minute of it and I am now at 35 + 4 weeks and the worst symptom I have experienced are painful hips when sleeping (I don't feel I can even moan about that!). 
For me, to know I am happy and confident in life, have a supportive husband, a decent job and a good home to bring a child up in outweighs how 'old' or 'overweight' I may be. Although I am a bit aprehensive like any first time mum, I also feel confident and relaxed about my new 'adventure' and I think that feelings like that only come with maturity and experience. 
Here's to us!


----------



## AndreaBat

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: GO US I say :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Im 41, just, first baby and I feel great. I do suffer with a sore back now and again and I suffer with quite bad leg cramps at night especially in the left leg, not all the time and I battle to sleep sometimes - those are my woes :haha::haha:.

Sadly I miscarried in June last year at 8 weeks, total surprise baby because I thought 'no ways will i fall pregnant at my age, unfit, unhealthy bla bla bla .. :wacko:BANG:wacko: pregnant. I'd been seeing my b/f 6 months when I fell pregnant and both of us thought we couldn't have children so condoms or other means of protection were unheard of .. laugh :haha:. I was pregnant again by November so it tok us 5 months of 'trying' becuse then we both realised we wanbted a baby and we could do it and God blessed us with Smartie who is now just over 7 months baking .... :happydance::happydance:

I have been blessed with a very happy healthy pregnancy with no complications and Little Man is doing smashing :happydance:

Would I do it all again ??? OF COURSE :happydance:


----------



## Jellybean0k

Congrats, made up that your pregnancies are going well. Mine on the other hand isn't, but tbh, I really don't think it has anything to do with the fact that I'm 41, midwife told me that it was due to my stature (4' 11"). 'm carrying a lot of fluid so I have a massive bump to lug about, and this is causing a lot of back ache and swollen ankles since very early on (1st tri) and I also have spd. So, I think that if I was a bit taller, things would be just rosey - havn't had any "age related" complications anyway


----------



## maybethisit

Jellybean0k said:


> Congrats, made up that your pregnancies are going well. Mine on the other hand isn't, but tbh, I really don't think it has anything to do with the fact that I'm 41, midwife told me that it was due to my stature (4' 11"). 'm carrying a lot of fluid so I have a massive bump to lug about, and this is causing a lot of back ache and swollen ankles since very early on (1st tri) and I also have spd. So, I think that if I was a bit taller, things would be just rosey - havn't had any "age related" complications anyway

awww :hugs: sorry you're having a rough time :( xxx


----------



## maybethisit

AndreaBat said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: GO US I say :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Im 41, just, first baby and I feel great. I do suffer with a sore back now and again and I suffer with quite bad leg cramps at night especially in the left leg, not all the time and I battle to sleep sometimes - those are my woes :haha::haha:.
> 
> Sadly I miscarried in June last year at 8 weeks, total surprise baby because I thought 'no ways will i fall pregnant at my age, unfit, unhealthy bla bla bla .. :wacko:BANG:wacko: pregnant. I'd been seeing my b/f 6 months when I fell pregnant and both of us thought we couldn't have children so condoms or other means of protection were unheard of .. laugh :haha:. I was pregnant again by November so it tok us 5 months of 'trying' becuse then we both realised we wanbted a baby and we could do it and God blessed us with Smartie who is now just over 7 months baking .... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have been blessed with a very happy healthy pregnancy with no complications and Little Man is doing smashing :happydance:
> 
> Would I do it all again ??? OF COURSE :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: aww yeah the LEG CRAMPS and also restless legs, SUCH a pain!! xxx


----------



## maybethisit

Muffintopxl said:


> maybethisit, I couldn't agree more!
> I am 37, and have a high BMI - so have been bombarded with how bad pregnancy and labour will be.
> I have had a fab pregnancy. I have enjoyed every minute of it and I am now at 35 + 4 weeks and the worst symptom I have experienced are painful hips when sleeping (I don't feel I can even moan about that!).
> For me, to know I am happy and confident in life, have a supportive husband, a decent job and a good home to bring a child up in outweighs how 'old' or 'overweight' I may be. Although I am a bit aprehensive like any first time mum, I also feel confident and relaxed about my new 'adventure' and I think that feelings like that only come with maturity and experience.
> Here's to us!

Yay! :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## maybethisit

Missy said:


> My last pregnancy at 41 was much easier than my first at 20. This one is early days but we'll see. Omi, I didn't know you were pg. I remember you from the TTC over 40 thread. Massive congrats!!!! :)

Yay that's really encouraging, thanks :happydance: xx


----------



## maybethisit

Omi said:


> Thanks guys, that is fab! I really appreciate posts like this especially after seeing that ITV programme :(
> 
> If anyone fancies watching some doom and gloom... :haha: https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=242821
> 
> Seriously though, cheers for that and all the best to you both :hug: xxx

Yeah I heard about that prog but haven't watched it... :wacko: CONGRATULATIONS to you too xxxx


----------



## maybethisit

chysantheMUM said:


> Hi maybethisit, I just want to second your post :thumbup: I too think that I was probably fitter / healthier going into this pregnancy than I was my first over 20 years ago. I still have another 13 - 14 weeks to go and I know theres still time for problems but so far, things have been great. I haven't had any morning sickness at all and aside from occasional tiredness, occasional backache and night time cramp, I think I've been fine. My sleep is good most of the time (except for the cramp and uncomfortable hips sometimes) and I frequently have days when I just feel normal and forget I'm carrying a big bump around. I am still managing to exercise 3 x week, so the same as before pregnancy :happydance: and I am still working to the same level because I still feel physically able to do most of the things I did before. I have however just this week decided its time to look at cutting back on my working hours a little over the next few weeks but just because it seems like the sensible thing to do now that I'm entering the final trimester. So yeah, go us, were still spring chickens really :winkwink:

Yep spring chickens of the 21st century!! I am seriously impressed at the exercising, mine has gone out the window I have to admit :haha: xxx


----------



## Jellybean0k

maybethisit said:


> Jellybean0k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, made up that your pregnancies are going well. Mine on the other hand isn't, but tbh, I really don't think it has anything to do with the fact that I'm 41, midwife told me that it was due to my stature (4' 11"). 'm carrying a lot of fluid so I have a massive bump to lug about, and this is causing a lot of back ache and swollen ankles since very early on (1st tri) and I also have spd. So, I think that if I was a bit taller, things would be just rosey - havn't had any "age related" complications anyway
> 
> awww :hugs: sorry you're having a rough time :( xxxClick to expand...

no worries, just glad it's nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## Mummytofour

I had my first when I was 29 and I'm now expecting number 5 at 40!:thumbup:

I don't feel any different atall with this one compared to my last four and to be honest, I don't have time to feel rough or tired with four kids!:haha:

The only thing I would say is that when my midwife mentions pelvic floor exercises, I say "what pelvic floor?" That disappeared years ago!! LOL!!!:haha:


----------



## mafiamom

i am 40 and having my second. my first is 5 years old. i will say i am more tired this time around, but i think that is because i already have a young one that needs tending!

i have had a pretty easy pregnancy! no ms in the first tri, second tri was awesome and third tri - well - i think third tri is pretty much the same for everyone regardless of your age! you are large and in charge LOL - which brings the same ole maladies of some aches and pains, no sleeping, swollen bits and pieces :)

no issues for this old lady LOL!


----------



## vintage67

My ob was so negative about pregnancy over 40 that I swithced doctors. I didn't want to; I liked the nurses and other staff there, but I couldn't take the gloom and doom without even one smile or congratulations.

Sure I have less "energy" than younger moms, but I feel I have more patience and life experience to offer. And in our family, with my husband 8 years younger than me, there is a little of two age groups to offer a child.


----------



## mafiamom

i really think that the whole pregnancy over 40 stigma is going to change. so many more moms are waiting to have kids, or starting over with new families at this age. i dont think it is going to be such a big deal in about 10 years.

we are the pioneers, ladies!!


----------

